# Fast & Furious 6



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Went and saw this tonight with the men of the family. Didn't have massive expectations with it being number 6, but thoroughly enjoyed it. Action packed, big budget, fast cars, and lovely ladies what is there not to like. Some parts are far fetched as you'd expect, but all round a good movie. And a very unexpected twist at the end. Always want a mental fast turbo car after I've watched one of the f&f films. :driver:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw it last night (Friday) and thought the same. Really good although far fetched in places. 

I also forgot this was set before Tokyo Drift... Makes more sense now I remembered that. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I loved the film but the bit where Dom learns to fly is just comical. The whole theatre just started laughing it was pretty far fetched.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Saw some of the filming of this in Glasgow last year.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome film!! And being a ford fan it was great to see a little MK1 escort tearing it up


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

went to see the film yesterday and loved it .. by far the best F&F theres been yet


----------



## Chrisbmw (Mar 6, 2013)

Went to see it last night and as said above the whole cinema busted out laughing when Dom grew wings! They are all far fetched but that was too far even for the F&F franchise


I still enjoyed it! Shame we didn't see more of the e60 m5's


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

It was more outrageous than 5 and that is going some, but it was enjoyable and we find out that the team isn't indestructible. 

As for the ending longest runway in the world, it has to be.


----------



## EFletch (May 17, 2013)

Loved the mk1.... I wonder if I can afford one....

And the little spoiler at the end.... Hmmmm, not sure how that will pan out


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

johanr77 said:


> As for the ending longest runway in the world, it has to be.


Around 24 miles long it was worked out :lol:

Was great fun, totally ridiculous and a mare to work on but always wanted a F&F credit :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it soon


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm off to see it Wednesday. Mrs will be driving in her car. I always get the urge to think I'm some kind of expert extra after watching them, so best she drives !!! lol


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw it today, what I do not like is that the whole series is less and less about great cars and more and more about action.
Would love it to go back to the roots.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Great movie, but really gone away from it's roots imo which is a shame in some ways but then I guess there's only so many movies you can make about street racing. Was there any real focus on cars at all in Fast Six? Fast 1 - 3 were very much focused around the cars, from Fast 4 (perhaps Fast 5) on it's been more about creating blockbuster action movies.

Still a big fan of the series though, mainly because the cast have been kept consistent, if you take away Paul Walker or Vin Diesel you've got a big problem.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a crew cap that a mate gave me who worked on the film in Tenerife ... I hope I get a £100 on ebay ... :lol:


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was out in Tenferife when they were filming this and was looking forward to seeing it. Sometimes the scenes are to the extreme, but everybody laughs and I think it then adds to the film. I do love how long that runway must have been from the film perspective? Seemed to go on forever lol. If you havent seen it yet, make sure you watch through the credits for a special suprise. Hopefully the next film will not let the series down though. Still think the first one was the best. Also love how Dwayne Johnson makes Vin Diesel look like a puny ass punk lol


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

griffin1907 said:


> I'm off to see it Wednesday. Mrs will be driving in her car. I always get the urge to think I'm some kind of expert extra after watching them, so best she drives !!! lol


HAHA!! Me and the other half are hopefully seeing it this weekend, but she doesnt drive so looks like I will have to take some calms before I drive home


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Dreadful!


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Yeah the 10 minute runway takeoff was funny! Yeah Vin D looks like a baby compared to Dwayne, but then that other bloke (hench bodyguard geeza) looked even bigger than Dwayne!!!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

watched it and thought it was okay as has been said the longest runway in world or the worlds slowest antanov,not to sure on the next one and lets take bets that he's related to the bad guy hmm what a surprise that would be


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Staham plays the brother of Shaw, he'll be the main villain in the next film. They tried to get Statham to play Shaw in no 6 but he turned it down due to be being busy or something like that.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Just got back from watching this, a good action film, full of excitement and crazy driving, but a LOT of inconsistencies and other issues.

Glad I seen it though! Look toward to number 7!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Loved it and thought 6 is the best followed by 5. They seem to get better as they go on.

I've erased Tokyo Drift from my mind. :lol:

What are you lot on about regarding Dom flying? He didn't fly anything, did he?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Loved it and thought 6 is the best followed by 5. They seem to get better as they go on.


I stopped reading after that comment lol.I think if the rock hadn't have been in the last few the series would have died a death. GOD DAMN YOU ROCK lol.when a wrestler can save a franchise you have to question the quality of that franchise.


----------

